# "Stowage"



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- OK. Before I lose it completely and chuck the fryingpan out of the window, what do you do with yours? Forgo breakfast????

I've managed to find a home for pretty much everything, except the dreaded "pots". I've been round and round the van in circles trying to find a logical place for the fryingpan and saucepan. They're not big either.

Presently, they are in a soft coolbox in the bottom of the wardrobe. - flippin' nuisance to dig under the suitcase etc. 

What I'd like to eventually do is have a bigger tank for the gas, so will then lose that bit of wardrobe. Larger item storage is frustrating me as I'd like to take gas ring or small BBQ too.

I've got a Fiamma 3 bike rack fitting on each side of the back doors. and wondered about a bag. - But would I need a 'box' for these type of items as they are heavier/sharp. Or have a swap round and put the bedding in bag?

Either way, it still involves going outside in the rain, or folding the bed to get at them.

Had a look at Fiamma, but can't find anything small enough and I'm worried about ordering the wrong thing. What do you do with yours?

Clean replies only please!!

:signthanks:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some clean suggestions- though they might not be practical...

Store them in your sink, if necessary with a strap or velcro-plus-elastic strap to hold them in place. 

Have you got any space on your cab footwell or the footwell of your habitation door ? A purpose-built box there perhaps or your cold box might fit ?

Make a strong canvas bag to hold them together and then velcro the bag and contents to the wall / edge of seat /floor somewhere. From experience I'd recommend going for one grade down from industrial velcro. We put a first aid kit on the wall with the latter and could not get it off again !

Fold your bedclothes into one of the vacuum packing bags ( hand rolled type) so that you have space for them and the pans as well in the place you store bedclothes.

G


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you Grizzly!!! - Love the bit about wrestling the Velcro. I didn't think of a box and velcro - or vacuum bags. Nice one.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pans*

Hi

Just another thought, although a bit pricey, the TEFAL pans with folding handles???

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We've got those pans with the detachable handle so the 3 pans fit inside each other and they sit on the frying pan on a bit of non slip matting to stop them scratching. All take up the space of one pan and sit in the "kitchen" draw. 

Not much help if you don't have a draw  

Sue

P.S. what ever you do, don't forgo breakfast 8O


----------



## alf1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Vardy we had a rambler before our symbol I made a thin shelf in the big sink cupboard just high enough for our pans to slide in it worked a treat.

Alf


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we have a narrow cupboard with shelf under sink, it fits a pan, small frying pan, small colander and small wok oh and my kettle--

under the shelf I keep my spray bottl, air freshner and a dustpan and brush
its the cupboard where the electric switch thingy is

maybe your van has a different layout than ours, we dont take much with us when we go anywhere, top tip for those folding chairs that go in a bag, you know the ones usually green and are canvas a bit umbrella shape when folded, we keep ours in the space behind the bench seat under the back, it fits 2 perfectly

Anne


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

vardy said:


> Presently, they are in a soft coolbox in the bottom of the wardrobe. - flippin' nuisance to dig under the suitcase etc.
> :signthanks:


Forgive me? Suitcase - why a suitcase, or have I misunderstood? :roll: They're blooming bulky and a waste of space in a panel van.

In our Murvi we have an electric slow cooker, a skillet, frying pan, three saucepans and assorted microwave bowls. They all live under the sink and work surface, apart from the slow cooker which lives in the cab's overhead shelf with some of the bedding.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you so much for the brilliant suggestions everyone. I think I'm going to have to rethink the under sink spaces and what I've got in there. 

Plus, I never thought of fold up pans - went and bought nice saucepan and fryingpan, but can use them at home instead and get new ones..

Excuse to go out buying for the van again. I am getting into serious vanretail therapy guys!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm also pushed for space in my van - not only do I use the under-the-sink plan, I've also dumped the grill pan (never used it) and now utilize the under-the-hob space. Not a lot of room there but if you buy the pots to fit the space it all works out fine.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just another thought for the pans etc.
I always line the base and sides of any cupboards to be used with good carpet underlay to stop the rattles.
As we don't bother with hanging clothes when using the van (although I have now installed a rail in the shower cubicle) I purchased a 4 drawer plastic drawer tower to fit in the wardrobe and that now takes all the awkward and potentially noisy pots and pans, kettle, toaster etc.

Paul


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Helen,

Our Symbol probably has similar storage space and we keep the set of saucepans kettle etc (specially bought from CCC in Sheffield) in the cupboard above the wardrobe.

We have the wardrobe fitted with a shelf and take two soft holdalls for our clothes.

We use a Fiamma 180 backbox fitted to the bikerack when we go on our long trips but it is used to store reserve items that we don't need every day such as extra provisions, books, spare blankets and winter coats in case the weather turns. I fitted a spare set of Fiamma mounting brackets to the nearside back door and use the bikerack with the bike rails removed.

I am just about to add some photos of other mods we've recently done to our website.

Steve


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

I put them in the oven.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I use the grill to store my (small) frying pan and a med sized saucepan, as well as the (small) grill tray came with the van. I had not been using this space in the beginning but find it great now. 
Small seems to be the operative work with these vans!!

Ca


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We also have a frying pan with a handle that folds alongside the pan. 
It fits a treat in the cupboard under the sink, in our Symbol. 
Our saucepans are a set of 3 that can be nested together, then placed in a drawstring bag and is then packed away in the lower larger cupboard. 
All the saucepans use a single detachable handle that is stowed inside the pans when packed away.

We also use our oven as a store cupboard for bread & veg, when travelling. Helps stop the racks from rattling as well!.

Having had the experiance of a Bongo, where space really is a premium :lol: , we are well versed in the black art of making more than 1 use out any item that we take with us 8) :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Again, thank you all. I have read each bit avidly. Black art is correct! I am going to redo my spaces, using all the suggestions.

But I'm keepin' me toast pan!!!! nfire:


----------

